# Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?



## tobsen2000 (26. Mai 2013)

Moin,

ich wollte auch ganz konkret nach euren besten KOPYTO-Shads fragen. Welche Variante (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes) fischt ihr? Und in welcher Größe auf welchen Zielfisch?

Ich bin z.B. der Meinung, dass man in einen "River" nicht unbedingt im Fluss fischen muss! #d Daher die Frage! #c

Ich selber habe mich ersteinmal auf die Classic 11 cm in diversen Farbvarianten eingeschossen. Diese fische ich an Bleiköpfen von 10-14 g und 5/0-Haken. Haupsächlich in stehenden Gewässern.

Das ganze ohne Zusatzdrilling, daher habe ich die 5/0er und nicht 4/0er gewählt. Ich finde, es ist noch genug Spiel im Schwanzbereich vorhanden! :m

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Warum fischt ihr mit den Ködern, mit denen ihr aktuell fischt?

Lieben Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Ein_Angler (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

5/0er Haken? Die benutze ich bei 15cm Kopytos! Bei einem 11cm Kopyto reichen mir sogar 3/0 Haken. Ein Köder sollte den Hakenaustritt maximal in der Gufimitte haben, damit ein Zander den auch schön von der Seite einsaugen und zusammenklappen kann.

Klar muss man den River nicht unbedingt im Fluss fischen aber hast du schon mal geguckt wie der Kopyto Classic im Fluss läuft? Bei mir am Rhein hat er dank des Strömungdrucks kaum noch Spiel, wobei ein River eine schöne aktion zeigt. 

bis 7 cm auf Barsch
9 bis 15 cm auf Zander
15 bis 23 cm auf Hecht


----------



## tobsen2000 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

In Flüssen habe ich mit dem Gummifisch noch nicht gefischt. Von daher habe ich das Laufverhalten nicht beobachten können. 

An den Seen an denen ich aktiv bin, ist der Zander kaum vertreten. Ich denke, dass Hechte eher stürmischer auf den Köder gehen und ihn nicht so zart einsaugen wie der Zander... 

Meinst ihr ich sollte mit kleinerem Haken fischen? Also lieber 4/0 für die 11cm Classic Kopyto?


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Umso länger der hakenschenkel umso weniger Aktion hat der Köder, weil er dadurch starr wird.  Also ja ich würde kleinere nehmen


----------



## bobbykron (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Man kann sich bei kopytos gut an den Größen und den dazu passenden haken orientieren. N 4" bekommt bei mir n 4/0 er haken
N 5" nen 5/0 er

Und die darseinsberechtigung haben alle Modelle
Zum must have gehört für mich übrigens motoroil goldglitter


----------



## tobsen2000 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Danke für den Tip mit der Haken-Größe... 

Motoroil goldglitter finde ich auch richtig fängig. Aber noch besser schwarz-perlmutt-glitter!


----------



## Pfiffikuss (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Ich würde Dir ebenfalls empfehlen einen 3/0 zunehmen.Besserer Köderlauf und der Zander kann ihn leichter einsaugen.Kann Dir den King Shad desweiteren empfehlen da er eine sehr weiche Gummimischung hat.


----------



## sam1000-0 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*



Pfiffikuss schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir ebenfalls empfehlen einen 3/0 zunehmen.Besserer Köderlauf und der Zander kann ihn leichter einsaugen.Kann Dir den King Shad desweiteren empfehlen da er eine sehr weiche Gummimischung hat.



Sind die Hakengrößen auch bei Matzuohaken gültig oder muß man da eine Nummer größer nehmen?
Ich geh davon aus daß hier die VMC-Haken gemeint sind.Lieg ich da falsch?
Habe heute mein ersten Biss wahrgenommen und bin seit etwa ein halbes Jahr mit Gufi dabei.
Die Kanäle sind schwierige Gewässer.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Hi,

ich habe mich ebenfalls mehr oder weniger auf die "Classics" eingeschossen.

Fische die seit Jahren und mag sie auch nach wie vor am liebsten.

Früher habe ich sie am 4/0er Haken gefischt (passt bei der 10cm Variante gut), bon jetzt aber auf deutlich kleinere Haken (1er,2er, max. 1/0) umgestiegen und fische mit Stinger.

Zumindest bei mir war es oft der Fall, dass ich Bisse direkt am Bleikopf bekam, die ich mit dem großen Haken nicht verwandeln konnte.

Die anderen Modelle von Relax -> Kopyto kenne ich nicht: wenn schon ein anderen Modell, dann gleich eine andere Firma: die Auswahl an Gummifischen is ja mittlerweilse unwahrscheinlich groß geworden.

ciao Dennis


----------



## BronkoderBär (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Die Relax king Shads find ich gut, aber die muss man noch tunen.
Der SChwanzteller steht zum Körper in einem zu flachen winkel, da schneid ich immer an der Schwanzwurzel einen kleinen keil raus und löte alles wieder zusammen sodass der Winkel kleiner wird und die Aktion zunimmt.


----------



## tobsen2000 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Werde dann mal wohl einige kleinere Bleiköpfe nachkaufen müssen... 
Ich denke, dass es vom Köderlauf und der Bissausbeute nur ein kleiner Unterschied ist, aber wenn es der Unterschied zwischen FISCH und NIX ist, dann probiere ich es gerne aus!


----------



## siloaffe (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Sind die Hakengrößen auch bei Matzuohaken gültig oder muß man da eine Nummer größer nehmen?



Ich fische auch die Matzuo Sickle Hooks, die sind viel kürzer als die VMC und da kannste ab 10cm Köder Größe ruhig die 4/0er nehmen, 
du solltest dann aber darauf achten das der Haken am ertsen Knick aus dem Gummi kommt. 
So hat der Köder maximales Spiel und der Haken kann gut greifen..... 

Guckst du:


----------



## tobsen2000 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Uiiii! |bigeyes

Und das ganz ohne Stinger?! Ist die Bissausbeute so besser als mit größerem Haken? Kann ich ja kaum glauben? 

Wie sehen die anderen es?


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Ich fische auch ohne Stinger,aber meine Haken sind so groß gewählt, dass sie fast auf der Hälfte des Rückens herausschauen. Natürlich geht das etwas zu Lasten der Beweglichkeit des Gummis, aber die Fische (vor allem Hechte) haken sich richtig.
Die Montage von Siloaffe wäre nicht meine!

Jürgen


----------



## siloaffe (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

So fische ich auf Zander, hier ist das Köderspiel sehr wichtig und der Zander versucht immer die Beute am Kopf zu packen.... 

Fürs geziehlte Hechtangeln, was ich eher selten betreibe nehm ich auch VMC Haken und die dürfen dann auch ruhig in de Mitte oder auch etwas dahinter raus gucken da der Hecht den Köder mittig nimmt und der Haken im Hechtmaul besser greifen kann....


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*



> So fische ich auf Zander, hier ist das Köderspiel sehr wichtig und der Zander versucht immer die Beute am Kopf zu packen....



Das hört sich an als ob es Sinn macht!
Um bei mir am See einen Zander zu fangen, muss ich mich mindestens durch hundert Hechte durch angeln!

Jürgen


----------



## siloaffe (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Wennn ich wirklich viele fehlbisse hab montiere ich auch mal nen kleinen Stinger. 
Aber dann bleiben meistens nur kleine Barsche (u 30) oder Grundeln hängen


----------



## sam1000-0 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ich fische auch die Matzuo Sickle Hooks, die sind viel kürzer als die VMC und da kannste ab 10cm Köder Größe ruhig die 4/0er nehmen,
> du solltest dann aber darauf achten das der Haken am ertsen Knick aus dem Gummi kommt.
> So hat der Köder maximales Spiel und der Haken kann gut greifen.....
> 
> Guckst du:



Danke für den Tipp!
Steht der Haken nicht zu weit nach draußen? 
Ich werd mir erst mal ein paar Jiggs gießen,Stinger bauen und am Samstag 
ausprobieren.#h


----------



## siloaffe (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> Steht der Haken nicht zu weit nach draußen?



Auf keinen Fall! 
Wenn du nicht gerade im Astwerk jiggst, da sollte man aber generell auf Haken verzichten


Guck dir das mal an, ich mag den Vogel zwar net aber er hat Ahnung und was er hier sagt hat Hand und Fuß!!!! 
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/raubfischangeln/die-sache-hat-nen-haken-2804.html


----------



## tobsen2000 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Gutes Video! :m

Videos und Bilder sagen oft mehr als 1000 Worte! Gut verdeutlicht!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Kann siloaffe mit dem kurzen Jighaken zustimmen.
Der reicht fast immer aus, da der Zander seine Beute meistens am Kopf packt oder von der Seite her einsaugt, so dass sich der Gummi 
zusammenfaltet. Bis ca. 10 cm gehts auch ohne Stinger.
Aber größere Gufis um die 15 cm, sollten meiner Meinung nach mit einem kleinen Stinger versehen werden (Ich selbst benutze Größe 6).


----------



## sam1000-0 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall!
> Wenn du nicht gerade im Astwerk jiggst, da sollte man aber generell auf Haken verzichten
> 
> 
> ...



Der Link funzt auf mein Tab nicht
Wenn ich auf  Haken verzichte kann ich ja gleich in der Badewanne......|supergri|supergri:q
Ich bin meist am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal unterwegs und da sind nicht so viele Hänger.
Ich sehe grad,du benutzt Rundkopfjigs.Ich bin mit Footballjigs unterwegs.
Hab ich da weniger Chansen auf Bisse?


----------



## tobsen2000 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Hat sich bei euch in der Zeit etwas an euerer Auswahl geändert? 

Die King Shads sollen ja dem Shaker von LC sehr ähnlich seien... Leider habe ich die King Shads noch nicht größer als 4 Zoll gefunden. Ward ihr da evtl. erfolgreicher bzw. habt ihr Infos, ob da nachgebessert werden soll? #c

PS: Inzwischen habe ich beim Thema Jiggkopf-Größe auch umgetwischt: verwende nun auch 3/0 er Haken (bei den 5 Zoll Classic Kopytos)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*



tobsen2000 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich die King Shads noch nicht größer als 4 Zoll gefunden.


Gibt es auch nicht.:m



tobsen2000 schrieb:


> bei den 5 Zoll Classic Kopytos


Die gibt es allerdings auch nicht |kopfkrat
3" ist ca. 8cm und 4" ca. 11cm
5" (ca. 12,5 cm) gibt es nur bei River.


----------



## tobsen2000 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Ich meinte natürlich die 4 Zoll Classic! Soryyyyy #6


----------



## tobsen2000 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Da meine Gewässer meist sehr flach (Seen, ca. 2-3 Meter tief, dazu noch schlammig) sind, habe ich mir Bananenjigköpfe bestellt (7-10 g). Verspreche mir davon, dass sie steiler aufsteigen und dadurch eine längere Sinkphase haben.

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Fischte sonst meist mit 10 g Rundköpfen (+/- 2 Gramm).

Haltet ihr das für angemessen für die 4er Kopyto Classics?


----------



## bobbykron (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Ich benutze im See lieber die kopyto River. Bei ca. 2.5m Wasser nutze ich meistens die 4" mit 4/0 und 8.5g, die 5" mit 5/0 und 10g, die 6" mit 5/0 und 14g. Jeweils rundKöpfe und vmc haken.

Ich finde, dass das so die gewichte sind, die die jeweiligen gummis benötigen, um in der absinkPhase gut zu arbeiten und die hakenGröße so, dass auch gut ohne stinger gefischt werden kann

Mfg matthias


----------



## jkc (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Hi, kann jemand was zu den Jankes sagen?
Suche nen ultra-weichen Shad in ca. 10cm; Vorbild ist der Mann´s Shad.
Gibt wohl auch ne Kopie von Relax (Shad), nur habe ich leider keine Bezugsquelle gefunden.

https://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/cache/4acaaaa6629379a3f9dd6f99b3797785_200x150.jpg
Grüße JK


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Ich nehme mal an deine Anfrage ist noch aktuell.

Von den Jankes hab ich die 2,5" Varianten für Barsch und die 4" für Hecht im Einsatz. Wenn du die 4" mit leichten Jigs im seichten Wasser (1m-0,5m) fischt flanken die recht schön zur Seite. Auch im Winter lassen sich diese sehr schön langsam führen. Die kleinen lass ich über den Grund hüpfen und fangen so auch Zander.
Von den Farben her hab ich bei den 4" gold/braun/rot und silber/schwarz im Einsatz und bei den 2,5" von perl/rot bis neongelb.

Aber wer Relax kennt weiß das die zig verschiedenen Farben im Programm haben was aber nicht immer so greifbar sind.....so wird man schnell mal zum Gummifetischistischen.


----------



## jkc (11. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Hi, danke, habe in der Tat noch nicht gefunden was ich suche.

Grüße JK


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Kann das sein das du diese hier suchst?





Relax Shad 3"


----------



## jkc (11. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Jain,

das ist der Nachbau vom Mann´s Shad den ich oben erwähnt hatte. Ich habe allerdings inzwischen welche davon hier und diese kommen aber nicht an die Mann´s dran, was Leichtgängigkeit / Weichheit? angeht. Zudem fallen sie minimal größer aus.
Besteht zwischen den Farben ein unterschied in der Gummimischung? Bei den Relax Xtra-Softs gibt es z.B. härtere (z.B. Motoroil-Glitter) und weichere Farben (z.B. Perlglitter-Fluogelb).
Dann hätte ich noch Hoffnung auf die Perl-Glitterfarben, wobei meiner Meinung nach die Schwanzpartie auch für den Unterschied verantwortlich ist.






Oben Relax unten Mann´s, beim letzteren ist der Schwanzteller steiler angestellt und die -Wurzel dünner.

Grüße JK


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. April 2016)

*AW: Welche Kopytos (River, Classic, King Shad, Jankes)?*

Ich frag mich grad wo zwischen den mann's und den Relax oder Shadexperts der unterschied ist |kopfkrat
Steh grad mächtig am Schlauch.......




Einen unterschied in der Gummimischung gibt's meiner Meinung nach bei den Relax nicht zumindest konnte  ich bei meinen Farben nichts feststellen. Diese Gummis haben hald noch bissl etwas von Oldschool und ich wüsste nicht viele wo diese noch im Einsatz haben.


----------

